# Couple Quick Pics-New PKs



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

xD So a couple quick pics of my two new Dragon PK boys...my LAST boys for a WHILE. Haha, they have to be....I'm looking into getting a Leopard Gecko ;P

This boy has yet to be named....I'm thinking Iceman, but I'm not sure. Lol, I want SOMETHING X-men related....I'm such a geek ;P









And this is the red Dragon boy, who I've deemed Gambit, or Remy xDD Because it just seemed to fit him <3

















Oh! And I noticed Remy has 4 rays...sortta...xD but I don't think hes an HMPK....DelTPK maybe? xDD LOL


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW!! They're both very beautiful!!!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Gorgeous!! So pretty :33 Love the names, of course.

And good luck with the gecko xD Leos look so sweet. If I could deal with the bugs, I'd get one XD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, thanks guys!!
Lol, of course you do CR xD because your a geek like me <3

And thanks!! Yeah, I just hve to keep my room clean and stuff(sooo original ;P)and I'm pay for eveything and I get a Leo! XDD We just got in some RELLY pretty morphs at work, I'm thinking about getting albino <3
Haha, well I handle crickets for customers all the time, so I don't mind so much....its just the big ones that creep me out ;P It's the frozen mice that are the worst for me I've discovered actually...xD I could never have a snake....


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Really? D: The mice are easy, crickets are hard xDDD For me, that is. But seriously, you HAVE to post pics when you get it  Leos have SUCH sweet looks, personality, eyes, ect. EVERYTHING. So sweet. I want one so bad Dx


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Quick tip: Don't get your leopard gecko at a petstore if you can help it! They can be 45 dollars for an unhealthy normal! Check if there is a reptile convention in the area, normals can be 5-10 dollars, and even more pretty morphs are there! AND they are bred with care, not scooped from the wild and full of parasites! I have three.. Two of them from petstores, one from a breeder. The difference is ASTOUNDING! My poor petstore geckos have already cost me hundreds from vet visits..Prolapses, impactions, you name it, they came with it! When it comes to reptiles, prevention of disease is cheaper and easier than healing a sick one! When they show signs of illness, it usually is too late or is close to it! Plus, captive bred leos get tame easier! Don't you want to hold your gecko? 

And also.. great fish!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah, the frozen mice really creep me out >_< I have no idea why....I'd rather catch the live mice, and they bite! Lol, the crickets really don't bother me so much unless they;re the large or jumbos...which I won't have to feed I believe xDD

Umm....well this isn't some big chain petstore like Petsmart or Petco, this is a privately owned local business...and the Leos are $20, not 45...and I even get 30% off for being an employee :/ I've been going in and looking at them a lot lately too, and even got to handle a couple. They're all young and appear quite healthy from what I've read(been doin' research like crazy), even one of the reptile guys commented that these little guys are so much healthier then a Leo he got from Petsmart....
I'm not sure where we get our reptiles, but I know we get a lot of our animals from local breeders and such...I can always ask, though I don't believe I'm going to have heath issues with these guys. Like I said, they seem very healthy.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I kind of agree, though. At least go to a reptile expo and look around  Guaranteed you'll find local breeders there, and almost all with be exceptionally healthy. Leos have some AMAZING morphs if you look for them, which you won't find at stores. Expos have TONS, and I mean TONS of varieties with Leos. And Cresties. You'll find them in every color there :S Plus you'll be supporting the breeder directly...


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I've read a lot about not getting reptiles at pet stores, how bad it is...but really, the place I work isn't NEARLY as bad as most petstores of been to. 
I likely won't be able to go to a reptile expo anyway. I have no idea when or if there is even one locally, and if there is it'll be in Seattle, which is an hour away..on top of that, I'll likely not have the time to go, and getting my parents to take me period will be a huge chore. Its a big enough deal that they're letting me get a Leo at all, I don't want to push my luck...;P I understand the importance of supporting breeders and all....but, if my place of work has nice, healthy stock in morphs that I'm fond of at an affordable price...I'd like to support them as well.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Alright, went ahead and looked it up...Seattle Annual Rep-exo is the 16&17....which is probably the worst weekend it could have been on ;P 16th is my brothers birthday, and I might have to work both days anyway....

But really guys, I understand your concern and I see your opinion and the point your trying to make, but if I had even the slightest concern about the health of the Leos at work or felt they weren't being cared for properly, I wouldn't get one from them.  I may be a newbie to reptiles, but I know better.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I hope we didn't come across as preachy :S I just know that if I'd gotten a Petco/PS"P"/Petsmart snake like I'd planned, I'd never have gotten Lady. Expos are brilliant things, and even if you don't go this time, I really suggest going to one at least once (even if it's not for an animal)  Great deals there, if you ever need anything for your Leo. Plus you get to look at some drop-dead-gorgeous animals ^_^


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, Nah, its cool xD I can totally see where your coming from, local breeders and such will always be the best way to go with any animal...I just happen to be rather attached to this one little guy at work xDD And its true that Petsmart and Petco and the like keep their animals in horrible conditions and they are usually sick...I'd NEVER buy from them or anyone like that. :/

Oh, I definitely would LOVE to go to an expo, just for fun xDD Haha, I'm going to look into one down in Portland, where my best friend lives....I can take the train down, stay with her, an drag her along to the Expo with me. xDD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Pfft, Leos are like bettas >.> You can't just have one XD You'll get another (;

Probably.

LOL.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, but I only have 1 ten gallon...xDD Haha, oh boy....am I gonna start sneaking Leos home now instead of fish? xD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Pfft. 10 gallons are easy to find >.> Just run around the roads for a bit! Craigslist >.>





I'm... not helping. LOL


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, No, your making it worse xDDD
But I still love ya ;D <3


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

CUTENESS OVERLOAD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

OMG!! Thats the most ADORABLE thing ever next to a betta making a funny face!! <333

xDD I just love how this thread was Hijacked ;D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

COME ON! The head tilt...!!! HOW IS THAT NOT THE MOST ADORABLE THING EVER?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Because bettas making funny faces are just as cute!! D:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

xDD There's just so much... expression!


Fine, I'll make it my wallpaper so it'll make ME happy everyday XD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

ROFL xDDD My Puppy is my wallpaper <3


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

>.>












DDD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, Niiiiiiiiiiice xDD
Hehe ;D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

...

Most. Adorable. Dog. Ever. Tied with TPF's D And your other dog XD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL xDD Hehe, thanks!! Yeah, Roary is pretty adorable ;D


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Can I join the screenshots?! XD
BTW, I loooove your plakats  gorgeous!
And leos are adorable. 
Here's my background, yeah I'm a loser


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL Nacho xDDD
Awwww, its such a cool picture though!! xD Your not a loser ;D


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

I am a loser but I'm pretty proud of it! Losers are the coolest ppl IMO. XD
I just had to join, I love pictures haha
And your dog is pretty darn adorable  
Every time I see you say Nacho I read it in my head as "NACHOOOOOO!"


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

nochoramet said:


> Every time I see you say Nacho I read it in my head as "NACHOOOOOO!"


Thanks. Now I'M going to start reading it as that XD

I like your background, though :3 She did great on it... Not a loser at all


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Pffft, if Roary weren't so darn cute I'd have a picture of one of my boys as my desktop xDD LOL, so your not a loser! Perhaps a dork, but us dorks are the best ;D

ROFL!! I should start writing it as that now... NACHOOOOOOOO


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Bahaha yes I guess dork is the word I'm looking for  Dorks are awesome!
I guess I should change my signature to say "NACHOOOOOO's gang!"


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Indeed we are ;D
LOL, DO IT!! XD


----------

